# موقع مهم جدا



## أحمد نبيل النحراوى (25 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 

أحب أن أقدم لكم هذا الموقع الذى هدانى الله له

the sheet metal forum

أرجو الدعاء بالتوفيق فى عملى


----------



## فتوح (26 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا

وأسأل الله العظيم أن يوفقك في عملك

وأرجو وضع الرابط مرة اخرى لأنه للأسف لم يفتح معي


----------



## ابو محمود (27 أغسطس 2009)

فتوح قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> 
> وأسأل الله العظيم أن يوفقك في عملك
> 
> وأرجو وضع الرابط مرة اخرى لأنه للأسف لم يفتح معي


جزاك الله خير
وانا اؤيد طلب مشرفى واخى فتوح


----------



## sami25 (27 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مشكور اخي علي الموقع 
وهذا الرابط الاساسي 
http://www.thesheetmetalshop.com
ونسال الله يبارك في وقت الجميع


----------



## اسلام صلاح الدين (2 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل جداًبارك الله لك


----------



## مبروك عبدالله (3 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله لك بارك الله لك بارك الله لك بارك الله لك بارك الله لك بارك الله لك بارك الله لك بارك الله لك بارك الله لك بارك الله لك بارك الله لك بارك الله لك بارك الله لك بارك الله لك بارك الله لك بارك الله لك بارك الله لك بارك الله لك بارك الله لك بارك الله لك بارك الله لك بارك الله لك


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (9 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على الرابط ، علما بأنني حاولت فتحه ، ولكن دون جدوى
مع تحياتي


----------



## أحمد دعبس (8 أغسطس 2010)




----------

